# ScanSpeak Revelators



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

Not my listing:

Scanspeak Revelator 18W/8531G-00 7" Mid-Woofer (1 PAIR) | eBay


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

8Ohm


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Even better.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

more power to you, bidding war is wide open.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Dammit... Ya just had to list em. hahaha. I was considering buying them but not wanting a DIY war, lol.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

FartinInTheTub said:


> Dammit... Ya just had to list em. hahaha. I was considering buying them but not wanting a DIY war, lol.


Don 't you hate when others are in the "Know"?


----------



## 226z (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone noticed that the pic shows two different sized speakers? May just be how the first one is sitting, but it looks smaller to me...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Just the way that they are placed in the photos.....


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

MasterMod said:


> Not my listing:
> 
> Scanspeak Revelator 18W/8531G-00 7" Mid-Woofer (1 PAIR) | eBay


Curse you!!!


----------



## The_Grimy_One (May 9, 2011)

I want!


----------

